# NFS HP 2010 Gammakorrektur... was ist das?



## HighEnd111 (10. Januar 2014)

Hi liebe Leute 

Mal ne kleine Frage, ich hoff ich hab das richtige Unterforum erwischt^^

Was hat es mit der Gammakorrektur in HP 2010 auf sich? Standardmäßig auf 1.14 gestellt, daran hab ich noch nix geändert ^^ Was bringt die Gammakorrektur?

LG, HighEnd


----------



## Galford (10. Januar 2014)

Dann ändere es doch mal!

Du stellst damit nur die Helligkeit des Bildes ein. Das ist es. Es ändert nichts an der Grafikqualität. Aber das gibt es doch auch bei anderen Spielen?!


----------



## HighEnd111 (10. Januar 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort 

Das ist das einzige Spiel mit der Einstellung, welches ich besitze  Ich zocke grundsätzlich keine Ego-Shooter bzw. "Waffen-Simulatoren"  Liegt nich an den Waffen oder dem Blut oder sonst was, sondern einfach daran, dass ich keinen Bock auf sowas hab  Mich interessieren eher Autos


----------



## DarkMo (15. Januar 2014)

sowas gibts aber in sehr vielen spielen eigentlich, einfach weil die monitore halt ned alle gleich hell sind (bzw die helligkeitsvorlieben der leute).


----------

